# convert raised ranch to colonial



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way is any one, on any web site going to be able to guess the price of that one.
Your going to have to have some on site GC's come and look it over.
Anything "can" be done. Just depends on how deep your pockets are.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

What does a new house cost in your area? The price of your project can range from 10% of that (very easy) to 50% of the cost of a new house if the project is very difficult. It requires remaking a substantial portion of the interior and exterior, as well as bringing many things up to code, such as your stairs. 

Your best bet is to contact a local architect to create the plans that you will need to file for your permit, and then get bids from local contractors based on those plans. If you skip the defined specs portion of the project, you are liable to get many meaningless bids, as projects like this can be approached multiple ways, and with many different levels of materials. Define what you want first. Then find out what you want costs.


----------

